

California Police Arrest Man for Video Recording, then Kill his Dog - chermanowicz
http://photographyisnotacrime.com/2013/07/01/california-police-arrest-man-for-video-recording-then-kill-his-dog/

======
llamataboot
such bullshit that this was deleted when it was the top story on the
frontpage. Clearly it's relevant to this site if it was upvoted to the front
page!

~~~
unimpressive
Eh, I get where the admins are coming from, on the one hand I'm glad to have
been told about this, on the other hand this seems more like Digg or Reddit
content than HN content. If HN put outrageous things on the front page
whenever they occur, we'd probably have nothing else left.

~~~
mbillie1
It's got 4744 upvotes and 7708 comments on Reddit atm. I agree with you
entirely.

~~~
unimpressive
And Reddit appears to have just removed it from /videos. With that in mind I
am now more open to the idea of it being on HN.

~~~
mbillie1
Still up on /r/Bad_Cop_No_Donut -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bad_Cop_No_Donut/comments/1hg9xa/haw...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bad_Cop_No_Donut/comments/1hg9xa/hawthorne_ca_police_kill_dog_of_onlooker_xpost/)
\- and probably loads of other places. Memes will surface about it, etc. I
agree that it is bad; I just think that Reddit is the perfect forum for such
expositions. HN will just turn into Reddit if it goes down the "high emotional
content" route, imo.

------
rbellio
Reddit is leaking again.

~~~
zaroth
Feeding the troll here, but...

I find it highly relevant that every action private citizens perform online
and while out in public is recorded, stored, and indexed en masse 'for your
protection' while police intimidate and arrest citizens who do the same to
them while they perform their duty as public servants.

------
D9u
All I can say is that the dog owner failed to properly control his dog...

Sadly, the dog paid for it with his life.

~~~
zaroth
Think about it for a second before blaming the victim here... Police are
advancing towards this guy to apparently illegally arrest him, one of them
armed with what looks like an assault rifle.

Now you're suggesting that after getting the dog into the back of the car he
should try to get in the front seat to raise the windows? (assuming they are
power) How do you suppose the police will respond to that?

He had to make a split second decision while heavily armed men, having
demonstrated no respect for the law or his civil rights, are advancing. I can
only imagine my adrenal response would be in full gear and all that entails,
while this man is helping them with the handcuffs.

In my opinion this citizen deserves our sincere respect and condolences for
his dog, and good luck to him in his criminal defense and, if all goes well
for him, civil suit against the city of Hawthorne.

~~~
D9u
I have viewed the video more than once, and it appears that the man is
antagonizing the police.

Not a good idea in today's police state.

He knew that he was antagonizing the police, and this is why he placed the dog
inside the vehicle.

The man is obviously not blind, and even a partially blind man (me) is able to
see that the rear driver side window ot the car is opened enough to permit the
dog's exit from the vehicle.

That the dog exited the vehicle from the passenger side rear window
illustrates the extent of the dog owner's negligence. The dog had more than
one choice of egress from the vehicle, which the dog owner failed to act upon.

I don't like this story any more than you do, but the death of the dog is the
owner's fault.

~~~
ebrenes
No, the fault lies entirely with the police and their policies. The police
failed, and it's clear to most people who happen on this story.

~~~
D9u
I don't know about the laws in your jurisdiction, but in my state, we have a
law regarding dogs known as, "Liability, dog owner."

This law deals with irresponsible dog ownership.

Who here will attest to the fact that this dog owner maintained complete
control of his dog?

Don't mistake my position for being pro-police, look at the facts of the
matter.

That dog would never have been shot by the police if the dog had been properly
constrained within the vehicle.

~~~
ebrenes
It's very hard not to mistake your position as being pro-police when the owner
was not capable, despite his intentions to properly constrain his dog within
the vehicle.

To me it all sounds like a bully taking a kids hand and using it to punch the
kid's face all while saying: "Stop hitting yourself! What are you stupid? Stop
hitting yourself!"

